# Frage



## Administrator (25. Juli 2006)

Es hat den Eindruck, als wäre der RRobot zum Alleinunterhalter für 5-8 Hanseln verkommen. Ist das so, oder kommt es mir nur so vor?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2006)

Vorallem bei den aktuellen Temperaturen bietet sich doch so eine VoyeurBeobachtungs-Cam förmlich an.

Die einzige 'Forderung', sofern ich dies so nennen darf, weniger ZAM, mehr Frauen. Und ja, lange Haare machen noch lange keine Frau!

*auf ZAM wart*


----------



## MoS (25. Juli 2006)

Also ich für meinen Teil, finde RRobot klasse! Hab zwar nur 2 mal selber mitgemacht, freue mich aber immer schon darauf den wochentäglichen Eintrag zu lesen


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (25. Juli 2006)

Lieber Member, bitte formuliere das nächste mal das Topic etwas präziser, so dass man erkennen kann, worum es geht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## elminster (25. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 25.07.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Member, bitte formuliere das nächste mal das Topic etwas präziser, so dass man erkennen kann, worum es geht.
> 
> MfG Jimini


das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.


----------



## butt3rkeks (25. Juli 2006)

Ich bekenne mich als heimlicher Mitleser


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2006)

Rabowke am 25.07.2006 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige 'Forderung', sofern ich dies so nennen darf, weniger ZAM, mehr Frauen. Und ja, lange Haare machen noch lange keine Frau!
> 
> *auf ZAM wart*



Wäre mir nur Recht. *g*


----------



## RR (25. Juli 2006)

Rabowke am 25.07.2006 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorallem bei den aktuellen Temperaturen bietet sich doch so eine VoyeurBeobachtungs-Cam förmlich an.
> 
> Die einzige 'Forderung', sofern ich dies so nennen darf, weniger ZAM, mehr Frauen. Und ja, lange Haare machen noch lange keine Frau!
> 
> *auf ZAM wart*




Hört auf Rabowke!

Hört auf Rabowke!

Hört auf Rabowke!

Hört auf Rabowke!

Hört auf Rabowke!


----------



## RR (25. Juli 2006)

MoS am 25.07.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich für meinen Teil, finde RRobot klasse! Hab zwar nur 2 mal selber mitgemacht, freue mich aber immer schon darauf den wochentäglichen Eintrag zu lesen




Genau da liegt ja das Problem!
Damit der RRobot Sinn macht, müssten halt mehr als die üblichen Verdächtigen mitspielen. 
Nichts gegen Zaungäste, aber die bringen das Spiel nicht weiter.


----------



## RR (25. Juli 2006)

ZAM am 25.07.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.07.2006 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dich fragt keiner.


----------



## RR (25. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 25.07.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Member, bitte formuliere das nächste mal das Topic etwas präziser, so dass man erkennen kann, worum es geht.
> 
> MfG Jimini




Das Topic IST präzise!


----------



## MoS (25. Juli 2006)

RR am 25.07.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau da liegt ja das Problem!
> Damit der RRobot Sinn macht, müssten halt mehr als die üblichen Verdächtigen mitspielen.


Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## OCP (25. Juli 2006)

Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass einige Leute ihren Spielzug senden, ohne auf irgendeinen vorherigen Spielzug zu achten.........nach dem Motto: "Wenn ich sage, dass Petra da und da ist, dann hat sie da zu sein.......egal was RR sagt."

Und das ist dann etwas ermüdend

Aber was misch ich mich ein.....hab ja seit einigen Tagen selber nicht mehr gespielt


----------



## memphis76 (25. Juli 2006)

Also ich finde den RRobot schon gut, nur das mit der Umsetzung ist halt das Problem. 

Anfangs war es ein ständiges hin- und herlaufen, viele Türen wurden mehrfach betreten und oftmals ist einfach der Überblick verloren worden. Neuerdings bestehen die Spielzüge aus mehr spassigem Inhalt, die den RRobot dem eigentlichen Ziel nicht viel näher bringen. Am besten wäre ja so eine Zwischenlösung, aber eine genaue Umsetzung ist mir auch noch nicht eingefallen ... *denk denk denk*

Es stimmt schon, dass etwas passieren muss, sonst wird ZAM jeden Tag an den Stuhl gefesselt oder auf eine andere erniedrigende Art als Sklave missbraucht *g*

@Topic: Der RRobot sollte mMn bis zum Ende weitermachen. Allerdings sollte man vielleicht bedenken, ob gewisse Spielzüge, die (so lustig sie auch sein mögen   ) vielleicht nicht mit ins Spiel einbezieht, sondern das Spiel nur mit - einigermaßen-  sinnvollen Spielzügen fortsetzt ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Kearns (25. Juli 2006)

memphis76 am 25.07.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde den RRobot schon gut, nur das mit der Umsetzung ist halt das Problem.
> 
> Anfangs war es ein ständiges hin- und herlaufen, viele Türen wurden mehrfach betreten und oftmals ist einfach der Überblick verloren worden. Neuerdings bestehen die Spielzüge aus mehr spassigem Inhalt, die den RRobot dem eigentlichen Ziel nicht viel näher bringen. Am besten wäre ja so eine Zwischenlösung, aber eine genaue Umsetzung ist mir auch noch nicht eingefallen ... *denk denk denk*
> 
> ...



Hallo, ja, mir gehts gut.
Ziehen wir es bis zum Ende durch


----------



## RR (25. Juli 2006)

memphis76 am 25.07.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde den RRobot schon gut, nur das mit der Umsetzung ist halt das Problem.
> 
> Anfangs war es ein ständiges hin- und herlaufen, viele Türen wurden mehrfach betreten und oftmals ist einfach der Überblick verloren worden. Neuerdings bestehen die Spielzüge aus mehr spassigem Inhalt, die den RRobot dem eigentlichen Ziel nicht viel näher bringen. Am besten wäre ja so eine Zwischenlösung, aber eine genaue Umsetzung ist mir auch noch nicht eingefallen ... *denk denk denk*
> 
> ...




Drum ja auch die Wahlmöglichkeit, den RRobot ohne konkretes Ziel, just for fun, weiter zu machen!


----------



## XMasTree (25. Juli 2006)

RR am 25.07.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Drum ja auch die Wahlmöglichkeit, den RRobot ohne konkretes Ziel, just for fun, weiter zu machen!



Ich hab mir doch schon mein privates Ziel gesetzt 

*grins* vielleicht stolper ich ja dabei noch über Petra, wird lustig, wie der RRobot das dann erklärt ^^


----------



## Jared (25. Juli 2006)

SYSTEM am 25.07.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat den Eindruck, als wäre der RRobot zum Alleinunterhalter für 5-8 Hanseln verkommen. Ist das so, oder kommt es mir nur so vor?



Ich denke, das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass der RRobot nur einmal kurz in den News erwähnt wurde (ganz am Anfang) und sich seit dem einfach nur als Thread in den Tiefen des Forums versteckt. Ich denke, dass deshalb kaum (neue) Leute mitbekommen, dass es den überhaupt RRobot gibt, falls die ihn nicht schon Seit dem Anfang mitverfolgen.

Ich persönlich konnte den RRobot kaum wiederfinden, also ich mein Bookmark mal aus versehen gelöscht hatte! Evtl sollte nochmal ne News gepostet werden oder der RRobot einen festen Platz auf der Startseite oder im Menü bekommen,

Außerdem forder ich immer noch eine Automap für den RRobot!   Die kann doch irgen ein Praktikant oder ZAM notfalls von Hand malen!


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (25. Juli 2006)

Der Thread ist im G&W angepinnt  
Imo leicht zu finden


----------



## RR (25. Juli 2006)

Hobby-Aufruester am 25.07.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread ist im G&W angepinnt
> Imo leicht zu finden



Ja, das hab ich auch gedacht. 
Immer noch zu kompliziert?


----------



## XMasTree (25. Juli 2006)

Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Avatar .. Mohammed Saeed al Sahaf, welcher ja für Propaganda, Werbung und sonstige Realitätsverfremdungen verantwortlich ist... wurde eine Liste mit Empfehlungen zur Steigerung der Userbeteiligung beim RRobot erstellt:

1) Einen täglichen Announce auf den RRobot im Chat bzw. in den News auf der Seite. Ich finde die RRobot Aktion hier um einiges interessanter als z.B. die Nachricht, dass nur 14 % der Leute ihr Handy beim Poppen ausmachen.

2) Eine kleine Übersichtskarte, die zumindest mal grob die Aussenumrisse des Gebäudekomplexes zeigt. Hierzu einfach mal in der RRobot Konsole auf "m" klicken, vielleicht erscheint da was.

3) Für die ganzen Effekthaschereifans: Einen Blood Patch. Experten rieten hierzu zuerst zu einer Flasche Tomatenketchup, die der RRobot auf seinem Weg durch die Redaktion verteilt, wurden dann aber davon überzeugt, dass dies der Anstellung des RRobot schaden könnte. Deswegen empfehlen sie für bloodpatch-Geile Kiddies eine optionale rote Folie, durch die die Bilder geschossen werden.

4) Nachdem wir die Blutfraktion schon berücksichtigt haben, jetzt für Leute, die mit Pixeleffekten und Shadern nix anfangen können. Der RRobot wird über das Wochenende mit einer Super Soaker ausgestattet. Danach gibt es einen Wet-T-Shirt Contest .. mit dem Joker... Joker ist bestimmt sehr dankbar für eine Abkühlung bei den tropischen Temperaturen, Wasser hinterläßt keine bösen Flecken wie Ketchup. Und gut für die Quote ist das auf jeden Fall auch.

-----

Kurzzusammenfassung für Lesefaule:
Newsannouncer für RRobot
Übersichtskarte
Rote pseudobloodpatchfolie für kiddies
Wet-T-Shirt Joker für den Rest ^^ *johl* *Pfeif* *applaudier*


----------



## ich98 (25. Juli 2006)

RR am 25.07.2006 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 25.07.2006 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube, du müsstest das Spiel irgendwie spannender machen und wenns mit den "Topfschlagenrufen" ist wie:

wärmer, kälter, kalt usw.

So würde man nicht total ohne Orientierung rumrennen und der an Reiz sowie die Motivation wäre größer.


----------



## FlamishScript (25. Juli 2006)

RR am 25.07.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Drum ja auch die Wahlmöglichkeit, den RRobot ohne konkretes Ziel, just for fun, weiter zu machen!


Ich glaub, dass Dein Thread gern gelesen wird und auch hohes Interesse an den Räumlichkeiten und Kollegen besteht - an Petra sowieso!

Leser sind aber nun mal Leser, und zudem durch die ganzen Konsolen-Umsetzungen verdorben; nicht aktiv genug zum Schreiben - textbasierte Adventures kennt kaum noch einer, die Zeiten ändern sich 

Vielleicht solltest Du einfach Random-Züge machen?  Ich weiß auch nicht wirklich Rat ...

Gruß,
Flame


----------



## Jared (25. Juli 2006)

RR am 25.07.2006 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 25.07.2006 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, je nachdem wie man's sieht. Ich bin eigentlich sogar recht oft hier im Forum aber in G&W kucke ich eientlich nie. Einen algemeinerern forumstitel gibts ja auch kaum. Ein Spiel würde ich jetzt nicht darin vermuten. KOmmt noch hinzu, dass Leute, denen das Spiel (noch) unbekannt ist, es wohl kaum im Forum suchen würden.

Anonsten stimme ich "ich98" zu. Irgend eine kleine Hilfe (Minimap oder Umrisskarte alá "XMasTree", oder Distanzazeiger von "nah dran" bis "weit weg" würde zumindest die Motivation steigern weiterhin nach Petra zu suchen.

PS.: Die Supersoakerwetttshirtwochenendrrobotscreensaverüberbrückungsaktion die "XMasTree" vorgeschlagen hat sollte unbedingt umgesetzt werden


----------



## MoS (25. Juli 2006)

So eine Karte in der die Orte eingezeichnet werden, wo RRobot schon mal war (und auch der aktuelle Standort) würde mir persönlich schon mal SEHR weiterhelfen


----------



## Onkel_B (25. Juli 2006)

XMasTree am 25.07.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Eine kleine Übersichtskarte, die zumindest mal grob die Aussenumrisse des Gebäudekomplexes zeigt. Hierzu einfach mal in der RRobot Konsole auf "m" klicken, vielleicht erscheint da was.



Wär mein Zug, den ich jetzt schon 2 mal an RR geschickt habe, drangekommen hätten wir schon längst einige Übersichtskarten vom Gebäudekomplex


----------



## Taaketroll (25. Juli 2006)

Auf jeden Fall weiter machen! Ich hab bisher noch nie mitgemacht, weil ich irgendwie auch die Orientierung verloren habe und ich da nicht so recht weiß, wie ich den RRobot ans Ziel lotsen könnte. Aber jedesmal, wenn`s hieß "wenn morgen keiner mehr mitmacht, dann is das Spiel beendet" bin ich voll erschrocken. Also nochmal ein eindeutiges "ja" von meiner Seite zum Weitermachen. Ich zumindest kuck jeden Tag rein und werd mich vielleicht demnächst dazu hinreißen lassen, auch aktiv teilzunehmen. Wenn ich nicht morgen schon von den 38 Grad hingerafft werde.
Ich glaube aber übrigens auch, dass  es nicht schaden könnte, etwas mehr Aufsehen zu erregen. Obwohl... dann werden meine Chancen auf einen Sieg ja geringer - auch wenn sie momentan eh schon bei 0 sind, weil ich noch nicht mitgemacht hab, ich weiß. *Besserunggelob*
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon mal auf morgen und den dazugehörigen neuen Spielzug  . Is auf jeden Fall interessanter als die sonstigen News, die man hier so liest...


----------



## Blue_Ace (25. Juli 2006)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt blamier:

Kann hier jemand mir erzählen was RRobot ist? Ein Spiel oder auch nur ein Rätsel?

Gibt viele die diesen Thread weniger verfolgt haben und mit ein bisschen Info darüber könnten auch mehr damit geködert werden.


----------



## jongerg (25. Juli 2006)

Also ich bin für durchziehen. Allerdings sollte der Spaß am Spiel beibehalten werden auch wenn -oder vllt auch gerade deswegen- sich die Spielzeit um einiges verlängert. Also ich liebe es^^. Ist fast das erste was ich schaue wenn ich um 16.40 von der Schule komm. Allerdings vergess ich es zu oft die Mail zu schicken.


----------



## memphis76 (25. Juli 2006)

Blue_Ace am 25.07.2006 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt blamier:
> 
> Kann hier jemand mir erzählen was RRobot ist? Ein Spiel oder auch nur ein Rätsel?


Lies Dir mal den ersten Post von dem RRobot-Spiel durch, das dürfte einiges erklären *g*

Wenn Du dann noch Fragen hat, kein Problem   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Atrox (25. Juli 2006)

XMasTree am 25.07.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Avatar .. Mohammed Saeed al Sahaf, welcher ja für Propaganda, Werbung und sonstige Realitätsverfremdungen verantwortlich ist... wurde eine Liste mit Empfehlungen zur Steigerung der Userbeteiligung beim RRobot erstellt:
> 
> 1) Einen täglichen Announce auf den RRobot im Chat bzw. in den News auf der Seite. Ich finde die RRobot Aktion hier um einiges interessanter als z.B. die Nachricht, dass nur 14 % der Leute ihr Handy beim Poppen ausmachen.


das wäre auch meine idee. eventuell neu starten und das ganze größer aufziehen, vielleicht mal in den heften das ganze vorstellen (kA obs schon getan hast, RR). eben größer aufziehen. dann wirds sicher lebendiger.




Spoiler



aber ich könnte ja auch mal mitmachen


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2006)

Atrox am 25.07.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... vielleicht mal in den heften das ganze vorstellen ..



Das wird dann wohl max. in der Rumpelkammer möglich sein und dann endet diese Tortur nie.


----------



## Jared (26. Juli 2006)

Blue_Ace am 25.07.2006 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt blamier:
> 
> Kann hier jemand mir erzählen was RRobot ist? Ein Spiel oder auch nur ein Rätsel?
> 
> Gibt viele die diesen Thread weniger verfolgt haben und mit ein bisschen Info darüber könnten auch mehr damit geködert werden.



Danke, 
also ich denke das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass die meisten PCG-Online-Leser (>90% ?) gar nix vom RRobot wissen. Immerhin hat Blue_Ace  sogar diesen Thread hier gefunden und weiß (wußte) trotzem noch nix mit dem RRobot anzufangen.

@ZAM
Durchhalten! Am Ende winkt die Prinzessin des Dungeons. Die RRobot-führer werden dich bei diesem wichtigen Schritt dann sicher auch nicht vergessen!


----------



## memphis76 (26. Juli 2006)

Jared am 26.07.2006 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin hat Blue_Ace  sogar diesen Thread hier gefunden und weiß (wußte) trotzem noch nix mit dem RRobot anzufangen.


Aber wie schon bereits gesagt wurde, ist der RRobot-Thread sogar angepinnt. Ich weigere mich zu glauben, dass nur eine Hand voll Member (naja, vielleicht zwei Hände voll   ) nur ins G&W-Forum schauen - und der erste Post in dem Thread erklärt ja auch schon, worum es eigentlich geht -> RRobot steuern und Petra Fröhlich finden.

@RR/Topic: Man könnte ja auch eine Kombination aus den vorgeschlagenen Punkten machen. Zum einen das Spiel zwar ohne ein festes Ziel weiterlaufen lassen und ZAM als ständigen, treuen Begleiter des RRobot einsetzen. Zum anderen für die (ruhig zufällige) Erfüllung von Aufgaben oder Quests kleine Preise aussetzen, die vielleicht noch ein paar Spieler mehr anlocken ...

Gruß
Memphis

PS: Ist der RRobot jetzt eigentlich so lange auf Eis gelegt, bis eine "Entscheidung" über den weiteren Spielablauf herbeigerufen worden ist?


----------



## RR (26. Juli 2006)

Atrox am 25.07.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> XMasTree am 25.07.2006 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich hier in Eigeninitiative so eine Aktion starte, hat es nichts mit dem Heft zu tun. Ich würde dafür auch keine Genehmigung bekommen. 
Zudem war die Aktion ja auch nicht für Alle gedacht, sondern als Fun für die User des Forums.


----------



## RR (26. Juli 2006)

memphis76 am 26.07.2006 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 26.07.2006 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja.


----------



## XMasTree (26. Juli 2006)

RR am 26.07.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 26.07.2006 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte man das Eis auch schmelzen lassen und für den Wet-T-Shirt Contest mitm Joker verwenden ?


----------



## Hannibal89 (26. Juli 2006)

XMasTree am 26.07.2006 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 26.07.2006 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOL



Spoiler



DAFÜR


----------



## lordblizzard (26. Juli 2006)

Ich finde die Idee für das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut, nur dass ich meistens die Übersicht verliere (das passierte mir übrigens auch in Gothic 2, ich bin wohl einfach unfähig...), daher mache ich selten mit, weil ich keine Lust habe, den RRobot irgendwohin zu leiten, wo es absolut keinen Sinn macht.

Von daher wäre imo eine Karte nicht schlecht (auch wenn es die in Gothic 2 auch gab und ich es trotzdem nicht schaffte *g*).

Oder ev. könnte das Spiel auch mit Zwischenpreisen locken, so wie es auch schon gemacht wurde, z.b. beim Adventskalenderspiel. Man könnte ja irgendwie gute Züge belohnen, dann haben die anderen Spieler einen Anhaltspunkt, wohin es gehen sollte. Aber ich weiss halt nicht, ob das im Budget vom RRobot noch drinliegt...  

Mit einem Wet-Tshirt-Contest könnte man natürlich die vorwiegend männliche Community auch locken (mich natürlich ausgeschlossen  )

Naja so long, lordblizzard


----------



## jongerg (26. Juli 2006)

XMasTree am 25.07.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Eine kleine Übersichtskarte, die zumindest mal grob die Aussenumrisse des Gebäudekomplexes zeigt. Hierzu einfach mal in der RRobot Konsole auf "m" klicken, vielleicht erscheint da was.



Außenumrisse sind in der heutigen Zeit garnicht so schwer zu bekommen ^^
Dr Mack Straße 77 in Fürth 

Aber ob das jetzt soviel bringt


----------



## L-A-C-H-I (26. Juli 2006)

SYSTEM am 25.07.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat den Eindruck, als wäre der RRobot zum Alleinunterhalter für 5-8 Hanseln verkommen. Ist das so, oder kommt es mir nur so vor?



Da ich soeben erst von RRobot erfahren habe wäre es natürlich schade wenn es eingestellt würde. Das Spielprinzip sieht ja schonmal ganz spaßig aus, allerdings sieht man an den letzeten Anweisungen, dass zunehmend nichtmehr das eigentliche Spielprinzip sondern Schabernack getrieben wird. Nur Wände, Treppen und Eingangshallen sind natürlich auch auf dauer langweilig anzusehen und die Komentare dann dementsprechend unspektakulär, wodurch es dann von Zeit zu Zeit etwas langweilig wird.

Das große Manko ist natürlich die Übersicht - keiner hat eine Ahnung wo er den RRobot mit  Befehlen wie 90° nach links drehen, 10 Schrtte geradeaus, 5 Schritte nach rechts hinführt, oder wo er sich befindet, selbst wenn man an dieser Stelle schon zehn mal war. Mit einer Map wäre es jedoch wohl wieder zu einfach.


----------



## Atrox (26. Juli 2006)

RR am 26.07.2006 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 25.07.2006 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, dann haben die meisten guten vorschläge hier ja gar keinen sinn  :-o 
wenn das jetzt nurso aufs forum und die user hier und sonst nix beschränkt ist, wie willst es dann lebendiger machen? alle mit PMs zuknallen, bis du genug antworten bekommst?


----------



## Taaketroll (27. Juli 2006)

Wahrscheinlich schreiben jeden Tag tausende User und Rainer bzw. RRobot ist bei diesen Temperaturen nicht mehr in der Lage einen Spielzug auszuwählen, geschweige denn diesen auch durchzuführen, weil sein Kühler ausgefallen ist. Mein Beileid. Ihr wisst ja bestimmt alle, wie lang man da meist auf Ersatz wartet. In der Zwischenzeit wollen die Leser bei Laune gehalten werden, deswegen dieser Thread mit Abstimmung, evtl. in der Hoffnung das Spiel ganz zu Grabe tragen zu dürfen. Aber aufgeben is nich. Dann auch noch den Lesern die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben? Na na na... so nicht.

----------------------------------------------
Das beste Spiel aller Zeiten


----------



## RR (27. Juli 2006)

Taaketroll am 27.07.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich schreiben jeden Tag tausende User und Rainer bzw. RRobot ist bei diesen Temperaturen nicht mehr in der Lage einen Spielzug auszuwählen, geschweige denn diesen auch durchzuführen, weil sein Kühler ausgefallen ist. Mein Beileid. Ihr wisst ja bestimmt alle, wie lang man da meist auf Ersatz wartet. In der Zwischenzeit wollen die Leser bei Laune gehalten werden, deswegen dieser Thread mit Abstimmung, evtl. in der Hoffnung das Spiel ganz zu Grabe tragen zu dürfen. Aber aufgeben is nich. Dann auch noch den Lesern die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben? Na na na... so nicht.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> Das beste Spiel aller Zeiten





Es geht doch hier nicht darum, irgendwen irgendwas in die Schuhe oder sonstwohin zu schieben. Ich wollte lediglich wissen, ob ihr Interesse am RRobot habt.
So wie es aussieht, ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## memphis76 (27. Juli 2006)

RR am 27.07.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht, ist das nicht der Fall.


Dooocccchhhh ! ! ! ! !

Ich habe leider derzeit auch keine Zeit, mir ein paar Gedanken zu dem RRobot zu machen - komme aber am Wochenende dazu und schreib Dir dann mal 

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Taaketroll (27. Juli 2006)

RR am 27.07.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Taaketroll am 27.07.2006 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein ironischer Unterton war wohl diesmal nicht zu erkennen.
Ich seh das auf jeden Fall ganz anders: natürlich ist Interesse da. Von meiner Seite sogar sehr großes. Wie deutlich willst du`s denn noch haben? Wir wollen RRobot! Wir wollen Robot! Wir wollen RRobot! Dürfen denn, auch wenn das Spiel zeitweise auf Eis gelegt ist, trotzdem Spielzüge geschickt werden? So können wir wohl am besten Interesse kund tun. Also bitte bald mit dem Spiel weiter machen *fleißignick* 

----------------------------------------------
Das beste Spiel aller Zeiten


----------



## Jared (28. Juli 2006)

RR am 27.07.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte lediglich wissen, ob ihr Interesse am RRobot habt.
> So wie es aussieht, ist das nicht der Fall.



Was? Also ich lese das Umfrageergebnis etwas anders.
Knapp 53 % sind dafür (das ist sogra die absolute Mehrheit). Gerade mal rund 15 % sind dagegen und der Rest sind enthaltungen. Wenn du daraus ein Desinteresse abliest, bin ich froh, das du nicht die Bundestagswahlen leitest, sonst hätten wir schon seit zig Jahren keine Regierung mehr!

Verbesserungsvorschläge wurden viele gemacht und immerhin wird doch hier auch rege diskutiert. Also wann kommt der RRobot wieder aus der werkstatt und es geht weiter?


----------



## XMasTree (28. Juli 2006)

RR am 27.07.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch hier nicht darum, irgendwen irgendwas in die Schuhe oder sonstwohin zu schieben. Ich wollte lediglich wissen, ob ihr Interesse am RRobot habt.
> So wie es aussieht, ist das nicht der Fall.



Doooooch! Spiel Weiter machen!

Und die Zeit bis es weiter geht .. hmhm überbrücken ... z.B. mit Joker-präsentiert-die-besten-Wet-T-Shirts-der-Saison ^^


----------



## RR (28. Juli 2006)

Jared am 28.07.2006 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 27.07.2006 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lass uns halt mal diese Woche abwarten - dann sehen wir weiter.

Momentan sieht es so aus:

54,5% ist es entweder egal, sie wollen aufhören, oder etwas anderes......


----------



## RR (28. Juli 2006)

XMasTree am 28.07.2006 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 27.07.2006 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Igrendwie finde ich es gruselig, dass du mir immer ähnlicher wirst.....


----------



## XMasTree (28. Juli 2006)

RR am 28.07.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> XMasTree am 28.07.2006 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mitm virtuellen Moped durchs Bild fahr* 

Hey, was mir grad noch einfällt. Man könnte die Präsentation der jeweiligen Spielzüge durchnummerieren .. und diese Nummern von einem entsprechenden Nummerngirl attraktiv präsentieren lassen


----------



## Michael-Miggi (28. Juli 2006)

RR am 25.07.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ZAM am 25.07.2006 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Offtopic:   Und dann will jeder zweite hier noch bei der PCG oder PCA arbeiten.... lol So wird man behandelt.... "Klappe und hol neues Bier ZAM". Echt klasse RR hab mich grad halb totgelacht.


----------



## memphis76 (28. Juli 2006)

XMasTree am 28.07.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, was mir grad noch einfällt. Man könnte die Präsentation der jeweiligen Spielzüge durchnummerieren .. und diese Nummern von einem entsprechenden Nummerngirl attraktiv präsentieren lassen


... und wer dieses Nummerngirl und weitere "Einzelheiten" dürfen - natürlich unter Wahrung des Jugendschutzes - vom Volk gewählt werden ...

Btw: Es gibt ein "ab 18"-Nummerngirl sowie ein "ab 12"-Nummerngirl - wobei ein entsprechender Altersnachweis bei der "ab 18"-Edition erforderlich sein wird.


----------



## Jared (28. Juli 2006)

RR am 28.07.2006 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns halt mal diese Woche abwarten - dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> Momentan sieht es so aus:
> 
> 54,5% ist es entweder egal, sie wollen aufhören, oder etwas anderes......



Was für eine pessimistische Herangehensweise! Enthaltungen sind enthaltungen und werden daher nicht mitgezählt! Wahrscheinlich kann die Statistik nur noch schlechter werden, weil alle, dies Interessiert (und wissen was der RRobot ist) schon abgestimmt haben, also nur noch Leute kommen, die mal eben über den Thread hier gestolpert sind und denen es daher am A**** vorbei geht. Außerdem ist heute Freitag und die Woche damit rum. Wie viele haben denn insgesamt abgestimmt?

So und jetzt raus aus dem Nest und ab in die Tiefen des Dungeons.

*Mein Zug:* wieder hoch in den 3. Stock. Aus derm Fahrstuhl raus. Den Korridor entlang laufen bis du eine größeren Raum (eine der Wände länger als 8 m) erreichst und Rundumsicht geben.


----------



## lordblizzard (29. Juli 2006)

memphis76 am 28.07.2006 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Es gibt ein "ab 18"-Nummerngirl sowie ein "ab 12"-Nummerngirl - wobei ein entsprechender Altersnachweis bei der "ab 18"-Edition erforderlich sein wird.


Und die, die nicht 12 sind dürfen gar nicht in das Spiel oder wie..?  Ich denke spontan an einen gewissen ich*98*


----------



## ich98 (29. Juli 2006)

lordblizzard am 29.07.2006 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 28.07.2006 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Ich hab besondere Rechte


----------



## Gravemind (30. Juli 2006)

Ich hab das Spiel vorhin endeckt, und ich fands eigentlich sehr lustig  

die idee dahinter ist spitze, nur müsste man etwas an der orientierung drehen, ne karte wäre sehr hilfreich. Naja, und dass einer ausgewält wird und das dann ausgeführt wird ist auch nicht so gut, ich meine, RR sollte sich den besten aussuchen, oder einige, schlechte, aussortieren und dann die zufallswahl treffen. Oder aber, einen rauspicken, wenn der schlecht ist, also RRobot nicht weiterhilft, einen neuen zihen.

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Phantom1985 (30. Juli 2006)

Durch das neue, verbesserte Regelwerk haben die Leute mehr Möglichkeiten für ausgefallene Spielzüge. Vielleicht liegt auch hier das Problem. Immerhin wollen die Herren auch alle nur solche Züge machen und Unkreative wie Meinereiner bleiben dann auf der Strecke, weil halt die eigene Phantasie fehlt  

Folge: weniger Mitspieler


Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch etwas langweiliger wenn dann wieder nur solche Züge stattfinden wie zu Beginn.

Ausgehend von RRs Versteck könnte aber das Spiel doch schon nach einer handvoll Zügen vorbei sein, Petra versteckt sich doch bestimmt nicht im Keller   (soweit vorhanden)

Deshalb bin ich dafür, das dass Spiel fortgesetzt wird, denn ein  Spiel nicht durchzuzocken ist nicht grade das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## RR (31. Juli 2006)

Phantom1985 am 30.07.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das neue, verbesserte Regelwerk haben die Leute mehr Möglichkeiten für ausgefallene Spielzüge. Vielleicht liegt auch hier das Problem. Immerhin wollen die Herren auch alle nur solche Züge machen und Unkreative wie Meinereiner bleiben dann auf der Strecke, weil halt die eigene Phantasie fehlt
> 
> Folge: weniger Mitspieler
> 
> ...




So - die Zeit für die Umfrage ist um.
Demnach sind es also 57,3% denen es egal ist, die den RRobot nicht wollen, oder etwas anderes möchten.

Aus meiner Sicht sollte der RRobot nun eingestellt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (31. Juli 2006)

RR am 31.07.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Phantom1985 am 30.07.2006 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gewinner wäre in dem Fall der, auf Grund dessen Zuges das Foto entstand, dass ihr am besten gefunden habt.


----------



## bsekranker (31. Juli 2006)

RR am 31.07.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Gewinner wäre in dem Fall der, auf Grund dessen Zuges das Foto entstand, dass ihr am besten gefunden habt.


In dem Fall sind meine Chancen gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2006)

bsekranker am 31.07.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 31.07.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der auf dem Gewinn-Bild zu sehende Protagonist würde sicher auch gern etwas gewinnen.


----------



## FlamishScript (31. Juli 2006)

RR am 31.07.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> So - die Zeit für die Umfrage ist um.
> Demnach sind es also 57,3% denen es egal ist, die den RRobot nicht wollen, oder etwas anderes möchten.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht sollte der RRobot nun eingestellt werden.


Stoppt Ihr Eure Magazine eigentlich auch, wenn 57,3 Prozent aller Kioskbesucher was Anderes möchten oder ihnen egal ist, ob Ihr die Zeitschriften weiter produziert?


----------



## Jared (31. Juli 2006)

FlamishScript am 31.07.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 31.07.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt mal! Totale Schiebung hier! Wegen dem RRobot bin ich wenigstens einmal am tag hier vorbei gesegelt, lass ichs halt bleiben!

@RR
Wenn du nu schon keine Lust merh auf den RRobot hast (und gib das wenigsten zu!), dann wäre es schön wenigstens mal noch zu erfahren, wo sich denn nun das Ziel befindet und wie weit wir davon insgesamt weg waren.

Selbst ZAM ist traurig. Immerhin würde er durch den RRobot eine ähnliche Berühmtheit werden wie Elton durch Stefan Raab!


----------



## Taaketroll (1. August 2006)

RR am 31.07.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> So - die Zeit für die Umfrage ist um.
> Demnach sind es also 57,3% denen es egal ist, die den RRobot nicht wollen, oder etwas anderes möchten.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht sollte der RRobot nun eingestellt werden.
> ...



Jetzt bin ich aber echt mal enttäuscht    . Ich glaub die Hölle is grad zugefroren.


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

ZAM am 31.07.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 31.07.2006 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mitarbeiter von Computec sind, wie immer, vom Gewinn natürlich ausgeschlossen.
Und du hast ja schon gewonnen! Einen Kollegen wie mich!!


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

Jared am 31.07.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> FlamishScript am 31.07.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wenn du jetzt auch noch ab und zu mitgespielt hättest, sähe die Sache vielleicht ganz anders aus!


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

FlamishScript am 31.07.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 31.07.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unsere Magazine werden bezahlt.

Ich hab den RRobot für Umme gemacht.


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

Taaketroll am 01.08.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 31.07.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Letzte Gelegenheit den RRobot zu retten:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=pollcomment&bid=1018&poll_id=51260


----------



## FlamishScript (1. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den RRobot für Umme gemacht.


Umme? Ist der nicht inzwischen bei der CBS? Ach nee, das war ja Menne ... Quatsch, Bigge!!

Also, dass die Community Dich und Deine Extra-Aktionen schon geschätzt hat, als ZAM noch ein freier Mensch war und es auch jetzt tut, ist doch wohl klar - ganz zu schweigen von der Kleinen, die aus dem Terrarium befreit werden soll. 

Wenn nicht, bekräftige ich's hiermit noch einmal: RR ist am größten!  

Außerdem spricht Deine neue Umfrage ummo für sich ... bzw. imo. Die paar Hanseln, die da gegenstimmen, kommen doch von der Konkurrenz!


----------

